# Why does Wine give me heartburn ?



## arcticsid (Apr 16, 2009)

This is a serious question. I can eat really spicy food, drink a case of cheap beer in a short time( and am fine, I don't "loose my lunch" , never have, and I can handle my booze, even though I prefer wine., must be the sailor in me.). Why does wine give me such bad heartburn, not just homemade wine but commercial as well.? (beer and booze don't do this to me at all. ) Someone suggested it was the sulphites involved. I didn't finish the arcticle yet, but is it something to do with tannins?
Always have baking soda, still wondering.
Troy


----------



## smurfe (Apr 17, 2009)

The acidity. The more acidic the wine is, the more heartburn I have.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 17, 2009)

he told us you had something to do with the gray hairs too !!


----------

